# N scale layout draft



## sneaker3d (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello

I just working on layout three ways with NCE powercab. 
I like most Santa Fe and BNSF. 


https://vimeo.com/121751659


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I like the layout, keep at it.
Steve


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lots of action...looks great! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great fun action with three trains at the
same time...but with that NCE DCC system you're going to want
to get into more and more swirtching operations. Time to start
thinking about where you can build industrial spurs and
yards.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Agree with Don, you're going to get bored with three tail chasers quite quickly. Try to rejig it so you can incorporate some Spurs for various industries and maybe some landscaped parts.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Have fun with your new track plan.


----------



## sneaker3d (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello

DonR

Yes I was plan for spur or yard then will do landscape in future. I did changed more than 7 or 8 times final find three ways for fun. My think two spurs on one industrial and other one spur on one factory or industrial with small village on center would need add two more switches... or change tracks I will figure out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe you could create freight using industries and businesses on your
layout that could
do business with each other. For example, a power plant and a coal mine.
Or a Meat company with a stock yard and a Food Distributor. I have an
electrical distributor that does business with my power plant, and a large
wood crafting company that buys and sells wood products to the local
lumber yard. There's a sand and gravel company that
sells to the railroad for ballast and loco sand. It's more fun if you
make permanent car cards for all of your rolling stock, then attach post it strips 
to them with pickup and drop assignments.

Don


----------

